

The formula for success - eoghan
http://www.contrast.ie/blog/the-formula-for-success/

======
harscoat
10 000 hours of focused deliberate practice. (at least this is more evidence
based
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.169...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.169.9712&rep=rep1&type=pdf.))
rather than all these BS pseudo scientific blabla (no evidence) "advice" blog
posts using mathematic formula.

~~~
eru
The advice may or may not be good, but those pseudo-formula always make me
cringe. (At least they used multiplication and not addition, that way they can
wiggle out of questions of units/dimensions much easier.)

------
RyanMcGreal
>The luck variable represents everything outside of your control.

If we understand _luck_ as being in the right place at the right time, the
right attitude can transform the wrong place (a frustrating obstacle) into the
right place (a challenge worth taking on).

------
bobds
Here's another quote I really like:

"If you think you can do it, or you think you can't do it, either way you are
right."

~~~
gnosis
If you marry, you will regret it; if you do not marry, you will also regret
it; if you marry or if you do not marry, you will regret both; whether you
marry or you do not marry, you will regret both. Laugh at the world's follies,
you will regret it; weep over them, you will also regret it; if you laugh at
the world's follies or if you weep over them, you will regret both; whether
you laugh at the world's follies or you weep over them, you will regret both.
Believe a girl, you will regret it; if you do not believe her, you will also
regret it; if you believe a girl or you do not believe her, you will regret
both; whether you believe a girl or you do not believe her, you will regret
both. If you hang yourself, you will regret it; if you do not hang yourself,
you will regret it; if you hang yourself or you do not hang yourself, you will
regret both; whether you hang yourself or you do not hang yourself, you will
regret both. This, gentlemen, is the sum of all practical wisdom.

    
    
                --Søren Kierkegaard, Either/Or

------
wccrawford
Success doesn't -require- luck. It can help, but it's not required.

Here's the formula for success: Take care of the customer. Charge them for it.
Repeat.

~~~
candre717
Don't forget to rinse,

These "formulas" don't amount to much, but clever hindsight.I like the burst
of inspiration from reading something like this, but it's a generalization.

